# Mercury Sport Jet 175



## 1960KLM (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm thinking about buying a boat with the Mercury Sport Jet 175 But the engine has bad compression on one cylinder.What do you think it is. Put a new power head on it or what


----------



## Canoeman (Oct 31, 2013)

It depends on the extent of the damage, at best you can hone the bad cyl and put a new piston/rings in it.. at worst you'll need a new power head if when the cyl went it made swiss cheese of the block..


----------



## rockdamage (Oct 31, 2013)

I can get you a new re-man with warranty from merc


----------



## 1960KLM (Oct 31, 2013)

Canoeman said:


> It depends on the extent of the damage, at best you can hone the bad cyl and put a new piston/rings in it.. at worst you'll need a new power head if when the cyl went it made swiss cheese of the block..


 The motor still's runs but no power.


----------



## 1960KLM (Oct 31, 2013)

rockdamage said:


> I can get you a new re-man with warranty from merc


 Give me a quote


----------



## Canoeman (Oct 31, 2013)

I would not run it anymore.. may cause more damage.. it is hard to say without ripping it apart honestly...


----------



## lowe1648 (Nov 1, 2013)

That isn't a lopro your looking at is it?


----------



## semojetman (Nov 1, 2013)

I had a motor that ran like a top but it lost significant power pur still ran consistantly good.
It had a hole in the middle piston I could stick my finger thru.


----------



## 1960KLM (Nov 3, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333572#p333572 said:


> lowe1648 » 01 Nov 2013, 19:20[/url]"]That isn't a lopro your looking at is it?


I would like to do the lopo but he's not coming down on price and time you have some one put a new motor in it you would have 15,000 to 16,000 in it for a 2003.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Nov 3, 2013)

Is that really a bad price for the repowered hull vs. a new price? You didn't say what the engine was powering.


----------



## 1960KLM (Nov 13, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333697#p333697 said:


> Ranchero50 » 03 Nov 2013, 12:38[/url]"]Is that really a bad price for the repowered hull vs. a new price? You didn't say what the engine was powering.


RiverPro Well if everything goes right it will be in the driveway Saturday.


----------



## 1960KLM (Nov 16, 2013)

Well I just got back with the riverpro It turn out not being that bad of a deal. He gave me a whole another complete jet pump,back half of a jet pump, 3 carbs,s/s impeller and shaft,cables and a like new wear ring and a few other little things. I gave 9000.00 for all of it I don't think that was a bad deal. It has a few scratches on it but no dents. He's been pre mixing his gas do you think I should keep pre mixing or hook the oil injector back up.


----------



## 1960KLM (Nov 16, 2013)

On the 175 sportjet when starting it some times it engage and sometimes it don't is this the starter or something else.


----------



## 1960KLM (Nov 23, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333435#p333435 said:


> rockdamage » 31 Oct 2013, 10:36[/url]"]I can get you a new re-man with warranty from merc


Yes Sir: I have sent you a pm about a powerhead but I have not heard anything yet I'm needing a price it's 2003 mercury sportjet 175 Thanks


----------



## 1960KLM (Nov 24, 2013)

Has anybody bought a powerhead from blackbird industries did you have a good experience or bad. Trying to find a good place to buy a powerhead.


----------



## 1960KLM (Nov 26, 2013)

Has anybody use Chris Carson Marine for any powerhead rebuilding or anything else.How did you like him.


----------

